# Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde



## ostseeangler27 (18. Januar 2007)

*Hallo Bootsangler!*
*Der Torsk1 und Ich laden zu einer Bootstour auf der Fl-Förde ein!#6 *
*Der Treffpunkt würde dann in Egernsund(DK) an der Slippe sein!*
*Ihr braucht nur ein Boot und gute Laune!*
*Zum Termin :#c *
*steht noch nicht wegen schlecht wetter!!!!!!*

Kein Dänischer Angelschein? Hier kannst du ihn erwerben und einfach ausdrucken!!

Teilnehmer:
Ostsee7+Boot voll
Torsk1+Boot
NOK-Angler Beifahrer vom Ostseeangler(ohne eigene Weste:q )
torskNi Beifahrer
Wemmi02+Boot voll
Gerd 49 Beifahrer
Lengangler Beifahrer
Fischimeers Beifahrer
Steinbitt III+Boot+Lengangler+Boot voll
Kumpel 1 von Tork1 +Boot
bubberle beifahrer


Und dem Meisterangler von diesem Tag wird das hier feierlich übergeben!


----------



## NOK Angler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

jupp , geht los . sag am besten mal bescheid wenn ihr zu einem termin gekommen seid.


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Einen Samstag auf jedenfall
Man muss sich ja noch einen tag erholen vom Dorschepumpen, bevor es wieder an die Arbeit geht


----------



## BennyO (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Das stimmt.
Also es stehen für mich schon genug Touren an aber wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß.


Gruß Benny


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Anmeldungen und Fragen können auch direkt Hier gemacht werden!#h


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

:q #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Moin!

Im Grunde genommen immer 
Wetter muss halt passen gelle Norbert :q


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

wenn die Zeit es zulässt .... #h


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Also wenn ich nen Samstag frei bekomm,bin ich dabei,allerdings
als Bootsmann:z

Gruss
Peter


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Cool Peter dann reden wir nochmal über die BB-Tour auf die du mich in Neustadt angesprochen hast!


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Jo,das machen wir.
Habt ihr denn schon mal so einen Termin in etwa besprochen?
Ich muss das halt früh genug wissen,damit ich das mit unserem Betrieb vereinbaren kann.


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ach,
ich hab gar keinen Dänischen Fischereischen,kann man den sich irgendwo runterladen?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

nicht richtig nur das es los gehen soll!aber ich fon den Basti morgen eh an ,werde es mit ihm besprechen ok!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ach,
> ich hab gar keinen Dänischen Fischereischen,kann man den sich irgendwo runterladen?


 
habe den LINK mal oben eingefügt#6


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

am besten sagst du entweder 1-2 Termine und läßt mal abstimmen oder einen vorschlagen denke ich ... #h
nun mal abwarten was die nächsten Tage bringen wenn des Tief durch ist wenn Wind/Wetter sich endlich mal beruhigen ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Torsk! meinte evtl. samstag aber das haut nicht hin,wäre zu schnell ich dachte so an den 27. oder 3!!!!!wie schauts aus bei euch?
haut in die Tasten und lasst termine purzeln...!!werden uns schon einig


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Welcher Samstag ist mir eigentlich egal, ich krieg schon frei#6 . Das muss die Mehrheit bestimmen
Nur das Wetter muss stimmen, am besten Westwind.
Evtl kommt/en auch ein zwei Kollege/n von mir mit, mit eigenen Boot.
Ich muss ihn nochmal fragen, vorausgesetzt er darf als Nichtbordie #c


----------



## HD4ever (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

ich muß auch erst mal gucken wie die nächsten Wochenenden so aussehen ...
und muß auch erstmal die neuen DR nä WE abholen :q
wenn das ansonsten passt zeitlich gehts natürlich los #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Welcher Samstag ist mir eigentlich egal, ich krieg schon frei#6 . Das muss die Mehrheit bestimmen
> Nur das Wetter muss stimmen, am besten Westwind.
> Evtl kommt/en auch ein zwei Kollege/n von mir mit, mit eigenen Boot.
> Ich muss ihn nochmal fragen, vorausgesetzt er darf als Nichtbordie #c


 
klar können die mit! evtl. machen wir aus denen ja auch boardie´s!|supergri


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



HD4ever schrieb:


> und muß auch erstmal die neuen DR nä WE abholen :q


 
Moin Jörg welche hast du dur denn gegönnt?



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn das ansonsten passt zeitlich gehts natürlich los #h


 
Das will ich doch hoffen#6


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ach sollst du nach Harsefeld?


----------



## HD4ever (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Moin Jörg welche hast du dur denn gegönnt?



die etwas größeren scotty 1080 - sollte dann damit doch langen #6


----------



## HD4ever (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ach sollst du nach Harsefeld?



nee ... dann hätte ich die scotty 1050 auch behalten können :q
die Sport Troll reichen sicherlich auch - sind aber auch nicht besser |rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Mal nur so ne Frage,welches Harsefeld,is fast um die Ecke bei mir.
Mit den Sammstagen muss ich das noch mal abwarten,kann da jetzt noch nichts zu sagen,aber der 3.2. könnte bei mir passen.


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Sollen wir mal den 3.ten festhalten??
Ist ja denn noch genug Zeit bis dahin frei zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

jupp ok Halten Wir fest!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ok... hoffen wir auf den Wetteralah!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

so Leute, habe mal die Teilnehmerliste aktualisiert!:vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Wie immer ist ein Platz bei mir frei#6 
Wer will?
Es wird nur getrollt, nix mit würmer baden


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Wie immer ist ein Platz bei mir frei#6
> Wer will?
> Es wird nur getrollt, nix mit würmer baden


 
:q :q :q :q #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Nix eventuell! Norbert und ich machen
 wie immer das PowerTeam :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

So Männers jetzt auf DMAX 2 Stunden Angelpornos vom feinsten :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Will denn kein anderer Kleinboot-skipper mehr mit von der Partie sein?


----------



## Torsk1 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Wie gesagt ich suche noch ein Beifahrer|director:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

*Das wäre dann der 3.2*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

würde ja gerne aber für einen tag ist der weg zu weit!!:c


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

dann bleib doch zwei :q


----------



## gerdi49 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hallo Ostseeangler,
Habe das grad gelesen,ich könnte mit kommen,wen Du mich mit nehmen würdest.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Nur wenn Du Dein Boot mitbringst :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

da gebe ich kai recht! du brauchst ein boot! oder wenn HD4ever dabei ist kannst ja evtl. bei ihm mit,bist aber gerne willkommen:m #6


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

denke er bezog sich auch posting 34 von Kim ... :m
ich seh das erst Ende nä Woche ob das was wird ... aber wenn dann denke ich das ich allein fahre ... brauch doch Platz für 7 Trollingruten ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

mehr als 3 ruten sind nicht erlaubt!:q :q :q :q :q kleiner muntermacher:q :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Kim kannst noch so ne komische karte hier einfügen von egernsund und der slippe?


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hallo Björn!:m 
Sehr schön, daß hier wieder organisiert wird! Also, ich sage dann mal zu! Mitangler kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, evtl "Lengangler" und (oder) "fischimeers"

Flensburger Förde ist "Neuland" für mich(uns), da muss ich mir erstmal ein paar "Hot Spots" aus meiner Blue Map holen!!!! 

Soviel vorweg: Es wird wieder mit Gummi auf Dorsch gefischt#6 !!!!

Gruß, Steinbit!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

das ist "PORNO" Hauke !alles klar:m #6


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Soviel vorweg: Es wird wieder mit Gummi auf Dorsch gefischt#6



genau ... damit du dann mal siehst wie gut das Schleppen auch klappt und du nen Vergleich ziehen kannst ... #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



HD4ever schrieb:


> genau ... damit du dann mal siehst wie gut das Schleppen auch klappt und du nen Vergleich ziehen kannst ... #6


:q :q :q  genau jörg! der war gut:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hier nochmal ein Link zu der Offiziellen Einladung  Klick #6


----------



## NOK Angler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Teilnehmer:
> Ostsee7+Boot voll
> Torsk1+Boot
> NOK-Angler Beifahrer vom Ostseeangler(ohne eigene Weste:q )
> ...


 
Ich glaub ich meutere am 3. und denn wird der Skipper kielgeholt:q .


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

dann musste doch mit BB anreisen! und da wird das schleppen mit manns 20+ zur qual:q :q :q

aber ich komme längseits und versorge dich mit heissem kaffee usw.


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



HD4ever schrieb:


> genau ... damit du dann mal siehst wie gut das Schleppen auch klappt und du nen Vergleich ziehen kannst ... #6


 
Tach Jörg 
tja, schauen wir mal. Das Schleppangeln wird auf unserem Boot aber wohl die Ausnahme bilden, wir sind nun mal Spinn und Pilkfreaks......:q 

Wie siehts denn mit Erbsensuppe bei der
 "aftershowparty:vik:" aus???? Oder gibts da nen leckeren Polseimbiss......!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

ja - direkt an der Slippe is nen guter Imbiß !!! 
also wäre letzteres wohl angebrachter denke ich ...
ersten sind die da oberlecker .... und zweitens gibts da auch ausreichend Flüssignahrung #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

so dachte ich auch! habe es auf meiner page (siehe Einladung-signatur) schon beschrieben!


----------



## Lengangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Oder gibts da nen leckeren Polseimbiss......!!!![/quote]


Moin zusammen..

das ist ja ne klasse Idee, Hauke der "Dorschreisser" hat mich gerade informiert! Bin natürlich ach mit von der Part(y)ie:vik: Freu mich schon...noch fix paar Gummis einkaufen|bla: 

@Hauke: sag mal , ist das die Frittenbude wo wir mal zum Brand.angeln waren und uns zwischendurch nen Burger gegönnt haben? (weil angeltechnisch totale Pleite...)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

die bude wo wir sind ist direkt in egernsund unter der brücke am slipp! schön das du dabei bist!:m


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Oder gibts da nen leckeren Polseimbiss......!!!!


 

Moin zusammen..

das ist ja ne klasse Idee, Hauke der "Dorschreisser" hat mich gerade informiert! Bin natürlich ach mit von der Part(y)ie:vik: Freu mich schon...noch fix paar Gummis einkaufen|bla: 

@Hauke: sag mal , ist das die Frittenbude wo wir mal zum Brand.angeln waren und uns zwischendurch nen Burger gegönnt haben? (weil angeltechnisch totale Pleite...)[/quote]

Ja Volker D.!!!!!:q 
die isses, aber diesmal sind wir ja mit meiner Rennkiste unterwegs, und da werden wir uns dann mal ein paar Hot Spots aus unserem elektronischen Kartenmaterial schustern!!!!:vik: 
Werde aber auch nochmal intensiv Björn interviewen zu aussichtsreichen Leoparden "Hot Spots", vielleicht verrät er mir ja noch ein paar Gps-Daten  hi hi!!!!!
Gruß,R.K!!!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Wir (NOK und Ich) werden wie immer bei unseren Touren Seekarten mit verzeichneten Hotspots zur Verfügung stellen!Für Jedes gemeldete Boot 1.Karte :m *(ein service von www.DieOstseeangler.de):vik: *


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Wir (NOK und Ich) werden wie immer bei unseren Touren Seekarten mit verzeichneten Hotspots zur Verfügung stellen!Für Jedes gemeldete Boot 1.Karte :m *(ein service von www.DieOstseeangler.de):vik: *


 
Respekt Jungs, den Service kenne ich bis jetzt nur von meinen Norwegenurlauben......#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

eben und nun brauchst nicht mehr nach Norge:q :q !
nee im ernst, das bekommst in Neustadt auch! ich kenne es wenn mann wo am fisc´hen ist und 0 ahnung hat wo und wie!deshalb haben wir das so eingeführt!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Kim kannst noch so ne komische karte hier einfügen von egernsund und der slippe?


 

Bitteschön :


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

hier mal nen paar pics mit meinem vorherigen Boot noch ...
man erkennt wenigstens was vom Parkplatz und kann die slippe sowohl die Polser Bude im Hintergrund erahnen ...


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Schöne Dorsche .
Die machen fun am Schleppgeschirr|supergri .


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

So Leute!
Nok und Ich haben uns dazu durchgerungen eine überraschung für den Meisterangler am 03.02. zu spendieren! nat. mit Gravur usw,ist Praktisch für monat februar den Jan. hatten wir ja schon dank Steinbitt III in DK!
Das ist er


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Schaut gut aus Björn.
Darf ich mal fragen wo man solche Pokale bekommt?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Flensburger Pokalvertrieb


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ach den Laden kenn ich doch.
Hätte auch selber drauf kommen müssen #d .
Aber trotzdem Danke#6


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Oh man hoffentlich haben wir keinen Frost oder sogar Schnee. 
Dann hab ich nehmlich ein Problem mit meinem leichten Auto.
Aber mal schauen, wird schon passen.

Wat is nu RotzProtz, willst du bei mir Anheuern, zum Planken schruppen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Zur Not haben wir ja wieder unserer Abschleppdienst dabei :q


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Stimmt, kannst ja schonmal auf mich warten am dem Berg vor Rinkenaes:q


----------



## Lengangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> So Leute!
> Nok und Ich haben uns dazu durchgerungen eine überraschung für den Meisterangler am 03.02. zu spendieren! nat. mit Gravur usw,ist Praktisch für monat februar den Jan. hatten wir ja schon dank Steinbitt III in DK!
> Das ist er


 
Mensch Leude...der is ja richtig "goldig".....werden uns dermaßen anstrengen.......bis das die Rollen qualmen:vik: !!!


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

nönönö Ingo ... du nich #d hast doch schon einen ... :m
statt Erbsensuppe , because off best Polserbude there , können wir den Gaskocher ja einsetzen für nen dicken Topf Glühwein ... |kopfkrat
wer weiß wie kalt das wird - ich glaub ja der Winter kommt ja noch richtig in Fahrt ....


----------



## Lengangler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nönönö Ingo ... du nich #d hast doch schon einen ... :m
> statt Erbsensuppe , because off best Polserbude there , können wir den Gaskocher ja einsetzen für nen dicken Topf Glühwein ... |kopfkrat
> wer weiß wie kalt das wird - ich glaub ja der Winter kommt ja noch richtig in Fahrt ....


 


Jörg, ich sammle die Dinger|supergri !!!

Ne, mal im ernst: Würde mich freuen wenn wir den Pokal mal für nen richtig fetten verleihen können...so was um die 10 Pfund|supergri ;+


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Habe das Schmuckstück nun bei mir stehen!:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Jörg, ich sammle die Dinger|supergri !!!
> 
> Ne, mal im ernst: Würde mich freuen wenn wir den Pokal mal für nen richtig fetten verleihen können...so was um die 10 Pfund|supergri ;+



jo - reserviert für meine 10 Pfd Meerforelle ... :k *träum* 

das stimmt ... aber kann ja nur ergibieger werden als der letzte trip ... für uns zumindest ... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Bitte an die Waage denken ok ich habe eine aber die ist eher Norge-tauglich 0-50kg und nicht auf 100gr genau und das könnte es ausmachen!!


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

hab ne digiwaage von Berkley - die mißt bis 14 Kg und 2 Stellen nachm Komma .... die ist ja letztens nicht zum Einsatz gekommen #d


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

14 kg ---Hmm|kopfkrat  ob das langt?:q 
nimm sie bitte mit ok jörg und den kocher auch weil ich denke das wir den Glühwein brauchen werden:m


----------



## HD4ever (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> 14 kg ---Hmm|kopfkrat  ob das langt?



haha ... hoffe ich erlebe irgendwann mal den Tag an dem die nicht mehr langt ... :m
bisher war aber immer noch weeeeeit Luft nach oben über 
Jo - Kocher geht klar


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

#6 #6 #6 





ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Will denn kein anderer Kleinboot-skipper mehr mit von der Partie sein?


----------



## Torskfisk (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Och schade, wär gern wieder mit von der Partie gewesen, könnte aber nicht, selbst wenn irgendwo Platz wär`.........

ich wünsch euch aber mindestens genauso viel Spaß wie letztes Mal!!!

Und diesmal dürfen die Fische ruhig "etwas " größer sein.....


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

*Sch***** !!!!*​ich kann auch nicht .... #d :c:c:c
mir war doch die ganze Zeit so das da was war .... 
Mist


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Schit was ist denn nun?
wollte grad zu bett und nun lese ich sowas|uhoh: :c


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Alles klar Jörg habe PM bekommen !echt schade


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

in der Tat .... 
vielleicht fahr ich ja am Sonntag dann hoch um die Reste einzusammeln ....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hat mal einer überlegt wie wir slippen falls die Slippe total vereist ist? oder soll ich nen sack streusalz & sand mitnehmen


----------



## SteinbitIII (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

MOIN!!!!!

1.Supergeiler Pokal!!!!!!:vik: 

*2.@HD4ever.......** Schade Schade*

3*.@ Björn*- Streusalz mit und los geht das, habe noch Fischimeers mit (Boardie).......der hat letztes Jahr im Mai auf unserer Norge Tour auf Hitra alle Pokale abgesahnt.........

4. @ alle: bin hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So, muss wieder los, Arbeit wartet, bis dann, Gruß Steinbit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

war grad los und habe mal geschaut wie es da ausschaut! 
richtig geil! evtl. werde ich morgen mal ne schlepptour machen :q :q !
Bleiköpfe für meine Gummis habe ich auch schon gegossen und gelackt, müssen nur noch aushärten#6


----------



## Torsk1 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> klar können die mit! evtl. machen wir aus denen ja auch boardie´s!|supergri


 

Björn, du kannst mal meine beiden Kollegen mit Boot in die Teilnehmerliste eintragen#6 .

Echt schade Jörg , aber das Jahr hat ja grad erst angefangen#6


----------



## Torsk1 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Salz kann ich auch mitbringen, langen 25kg?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

eintrag erfolgt #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Morgen also am 25. macht die Ostseeanglercrew:vik: eine erste Testtour um zu sehen wie viele Leos und Mefos vor ort sind:q


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hab heute von einer 7Kilo Forelle vor Meierwik gehört.
Also Leute nu muss nur noch das Wetter stimmen, dann gehts los auf die Förde|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

wow ... 14 Pfd .... |uhoh:
heut schon bestes Wetter - wüßte ja was ich gern machen würde ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

So Wir sind zurück!!
vorab es war echt kalt auf der Förde,und extremes hochwasser,wer egernsund kennt wird es auf den bildern erkennen.
Jede menge watangler die vereinzelnt mefos zogen!
Die Förde ist zugeschis... mit Fischernetzen so das die Hotspots nicht befischt werden konnten!
Basti zog einen hammer Leo von 73cm und ca. 4-4,5kg auf Dorschfliege und ich hatte nen ca. 50er auf nen grossen Blinker!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Die WAPO war auch mal aktiv heute !wir sind tatsächlich einer kontrolle unterzogen worden,was klar war da wir allein auf der Förde waren ;-) mit ausnahme der zahlreichen Fischerboote


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Na dann Petri zu den Fängen.
Das Hochwasser is ja mal heftig, hab ich noch nicht gesehen|uhoh: .
Gepilkt?Geschleppt?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Na dann Petri zu den Fängen.
> Das Hochwasser is ja mal heftig, hab ich noch nicht gesehen|uhoh: .
> Gepilkt?Geschleppt?


 
alles was ging getestet, aber es war nix zu machen!
nicht mal das Echo sagte was ausser 2-3 lütten herings-schwärmen keine sichel weit und breit!

Ach ja den imbiss in egernsund können wir vergessen! wir haben für 2 hoddogs ------8,50 euro geben müssen|uhoh: :r glaubt mal ich hätte den kerl fast über den tresen gezerrt!


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Ach ja den imbiss in egernsund können wir vergessen! wir haben für 2 hoddogs ------8,50 euro geben müssen|uhoh: :r glaubt mal ich hätte den kerl fast über den tresen gezerrt!


 
Was ist da denn los?
Hast du 8 Stück bestellt oder wie?

Echos hatte ich auch nie, die haben sehr vereinzelt gebissen, wenn dann aber richtig


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil :q  nur 2stk!!!!!
hatten den tag über nur 2 bisse die aber verwandelt wurden!


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

In welcher Tiefe habt ihr gefischt?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

5-21m überall echt ging nix der scheiss Netze wegen!Von Fahrenodde bis um holnis rum alles voll mit dem Mist! 1 davon habe ich hoch geholt beim Schleppen


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Waren im Fahrwasser vor Holnis auch Netze?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

bis genau an die Fahrrinne ja! kreuz und Quer lagen die Dinger


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Mehr will ich ja garnicht#6 .
Hat sich wohl rumgesprochen das man dort jetzt gut Dorsch fängt, oder auch nicht (mehr)


----------



## Lengangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Glückwunsch Männer#h 

Da habt Ihr dann ja "gott sei dank" noch paar für uns nachgelassen!!:q  ( den Rest holen sich die Fischer:v)

Sch.... Netze...ich kann das nicht ab:r


----------



## NOK Angler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

hi , so denn will ich auch noch mal einen kleinen bericht abgeben.

8.30 bei björn eingetroffen , gleich sachen verladen und denn los. auf dem weg nach egernsund denn noch 2 mefo-angler gesehen die gerade was nettes silbernes keschern durften.

in egernsund angekommen denn erstmal den wasserstand begutachted und denn boot geslippt. haben denn ne ganze zeit geschleppt , bis ich wieder hunger bekam. mist - alle brötchen schon verputzt , da nützt ja nichts , schnell mal zu annis kiosk schnell jeder 2 hotdog ( 2,50€ stk ). dann wieder ab ins boot und erstmal ein bisschen pilken. wir unterhielten uns gerade darüber das an dieses stelle nichts läuft , da wurden mir erstmal 10m schnur von der rolle gerissen. nach einigen minuten drill kam ein recht vollgefressener 73er Dorsch hoch.





haben denn noch einige zeit an der stelle weiter versucht doch lies sich hier leider nichts mehr holen. also seite der förde gewechselt , und noch einige mal versucht , doch leider auch ohne ergebnis. denn sind wir angefangen wieder richtung ergernsund zu fahren. das letzte stück wegstrecke haben wir denn noch geschleppt. hierbei konnte denn auch björn seinen fisch fangen. ein schönen ü50 dorsch gebissen auf schlepplöffel. danach beschlossen wir feierabend zu machen. in egernsund noch die teuren hot-dogs gehabt und denn ging wieder nach hause.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

na immerhin Fischkontakt !!!
und auf jeden Fall besser als den ganzen Tag wie ich am Schreibtisch zu sitzen bei dem schönen Wetter .... |uhoh:


----------



## SteinbitIII (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hallo Jungs!
@Björn, lag schon im Bett!!!!!! ne, war noch unterwegs, arbeiten......kannst mir vielleicht mal Deine Adresse per PN schicken, dann schicke ich Dir Kopie von Versicherungbescheinigung fürs Boot zu. Schaffe es nicht, Sie Basti vorbeizubringen, bin hier voll im Stress.....:v 

@Basti: Respekt Junge, schöner 73er Dorsch

nächste Woche wird bestimmt besser Jungs, die scheiss Netze, ich kann das auch nicht ab............:r 
wir werden auf jeden Fall gleich Gas geben Richtung "Neukirchengrund" am Ausgang der Fl.Förde...ist recht weit, habe da bei Gleitfahrt ne dreiviertel Std. eingeplant und werden uns dann Richtung Egernsund "zurücktreiben" lassen über Langballig,Brunsnaes,Holdnaes usw.......|rolleyes 

Gruß,Steinbit


----------



## Lengangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

@Basti: Respekt Junge, schöner 73er Dorsch


Der ist Pokalverdächtig...............#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> wir werden auf jeden Fall gleich Gas geben Richtung "Neukirchengrund" am Ausgang der Fl.Förde...ist recht weit, habe da bei Gleitfahrt ne dreiviertel Std. eingeplant und werden uns dann Richtung Egernsund "zurücktreiben" lassen über Langballig,Brunsnaes,Holdnaes usw.......|rolleyes
> 
> Gruß,Steinbit



da hängen wir uns ran ok?

Hab gerade mein neues Echo auf portabel umgebaut, 
jetzt ist es richtig gut :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

dann schleppen wir die dicken ab in der förde mit kim usw.:q


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Na wenn der Weg mal nicht um sonst ist |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

hehe letztes mal fand ich das ganz gut, alle sind ausgeschwärmt
und Fänge wurden gemeldet, so haben wir alle gut gefangen.

Danke nochmal Basti :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Kai, mit Norbert seinem Kutter seit ihr doch bestimmt auch ruckzuck da. Und vergess mir die Gufis für Norbert nicht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hehe das stimmt gerade wenn ich wieder als 
Steuersklave eingeteilt werde....

Ohne Gufis aufs Wasser? Nie im Leben :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Gufis hatten wir permanent in der abdrift hängen und nicht mal nen rucker an den beiden Peitschen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Dann fahr ich halt an die KI Förde :q





























War nur Spaß :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

OT"" Tja Björn, das kann halt nicht jeder. Bei meiner letzten Tour hatte ich meinen Schwiegervater mit. Der war zum erstenmal auf dem Meer. Und was soll ich sagen. Er hatte 5 und ich hatte 2. Und was hat er gemacht? Er hatte die Rute in der Hand, und  stellte sich immer von einem Fuß auf den anderen.  Dabei wackelte er mit der Rute. 

UND DAS WARS. Ich kann so was nicht vertsehen. Ich fische nach allen regeln des Lehrbuches und dann sowas. TZZtzzz OT""


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Gestern wars wie verhext! aber am 2. wirds knallen denke ich!


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ich wünsche euch viele schöne Dorsche, und ich will Bilder sehen:vik:. Als vorfreude auf den 23.02-25.02 in Grobo.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

bekommen wir hin Jochen ! Danke


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Gestern wars wie verhext! aber am 2. wirds knallen denke ich!


 
Wie gesagt die stehen sehr vereinzelt, da hat man beim Schleppen mehr chancen als wie auf einem treibenen Boot .

Hier nochmal ein paar hotspots


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

schon mal ne coole Seite !!! #6
hoffentlich wird die noch weiter ausgebaut ... :m
2 Hotspots fehlen aber .... |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schon mal ne coole Seite !!! #6
> hoffentlich wird die noch weiter ausgebaut ... :m
> 2 Hotspots fehlen aber .... |rolleyes


 

Da fehlen noch ein paar mehr


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

So Leute,
leider muss ich absagen,da ich immer noch nicht weiss ob
ich frei bekomm oder nicht,so kann der freie Platz bei Torsk
an jemanden abgegeben werden,der wirklich frei hat.
Ich wünsch euch jetzt schon mal ein dickes Petri Heil und beim nächsten mal bin ich sicher wieder mit dabei.

MfG
Peter


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

schade peter! beim nächsten mal auf alle fälle


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

ok dann ist gerd  mit an bord von kim!


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Geht los Gerd:m


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Habt ihr euch schon Gedanken gemacht, um wieviel Uhr wir uns treffen sollen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Früh :q


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Früh :q


 

#6 #6


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

hoffentlich habt ihr besseres Wetter als dieses WE ... |bla:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

dachte so 7.30 in egernsund!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Wäre für mich ok was sagt der Rest der Rasselbande?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

basti ist einverstanden! hatte es auf unserer page schon vorher stehen!


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> dachte so 7.30 in egernsund!


 
Alles klar#6


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Bis jetzt weht strammer Westwind 5. 
Das ist aber die allerhöchste Grenze für die Ecke.
Aber ist ja noch eine Woche hin bis dato#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

werden wir sehen wenns zu doll ist werden wir uns ne ausfall-ecke aussuchen! und bei sturm muss es verschoben werden!!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Endlich ist mein neues Echolot da:q :q :l :l .
Nu kann es losgehen|supergri #6 #6


----------



## NOK Angler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

HI , 

wenn du zum anbauen zu deinem Boot fährst , denk an meine Fotos. #h Ansonsten hab ich ja auch am 3. den Apperat dabei.


----------



## Torsk1 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Mal sehen ich glaub ich bau es Donnerstag oder Freitag an
Ich glaub das ist besser wenn du am Samstag die Bilder machst.
Meine Kamera spinnt doch.

Ps:
Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich das auch schon vergessen, mit den Bildern|rotwerden


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

hallo jungs!
habe schlechte nachrichten!!!!!!
ich muss am wochenende Arbeiten, kann da nix machen:c :c #q  UND AUCH WIEDER |supergri |supergri #6 WEIL ICH EINEN NEUEN JOB HABE!!!:vik: Am Freitag geht es los bis Montag und dann 9 Tage Freischicht !
sollen wir das verschieben? auf die woche drauf?ist eh schlechtes wetter angesagt meine ich |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Glückwunsch !
neuer Job ist auf jd.Fall wichtiger als ne Angeltour :m

ich will am Do vielleicht mal los ... da soll der Wind nicht so doll sein - hoffe da geht was ... |bla:


----------



## Lengangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !
> neuer Job ist auf jd.Fall wichtiger als ne Angeltour :m
> 
> ich will am Do vielleicht mal los ... da soll der Wind nicht so doll sein - hoffe da geht was ... |bla:


 


Wie jetzt??|kopfkrat 
Angeln hat doch wohl oberste Priorität!!!

Ne, is schon richtig: Job geht immer vor...weil: ohne Moos, bekanntlich nix los 

Werden wohl dennoch fahren, mal schauen was Hauke sagt. Der ist ja momentan in Dresden und weiss noch nix davon. meldet sich bestimmt morgen früh.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

ok dann die nächste frage
wie ist das mit dem pokal auch dieses We?oder wenn alle können?weil dem Nok passt es auch am we nicht wie ich so eben gehört habe......


----------



## Lengangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Pokal muss nicht unbedingt.
Fahren auch so raus...wegen der Fische.
Kann bislang nur jedes 2.Wochenende...uns dieses habe ich frei.

Ändert sich aber demnächst....#6 

Fährt dann überhaupt noch jemand an diesem Wochenende raus??


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

deshalb fragte ich ja! ich habe ab montag 9 tage freischicht und dann wieder 7 tage arbeit 2 tage frei usw.


----------



## Lengangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Schauen wir mal was Hauke morgen dazu sagt...nich das der auch noch absagt|krach: 
Aber wie ich den kenne....#: wird als Letztes abgesagt!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ich bin auf jedenfall draußen(wenn das wetter stimmt).
Muss ja mein neues schätzchen testen#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Moin Leute!

Hab leider auch ne schlechte Nachricht!

Eine Kollege ist krank geworden und ich darf jetzt 
von Samstag auf Sonntag Dienst schieben.... :v

Wünsch Euch ne schöne Tour und macht ordentlich Fotos!!!


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jedenfall draußen(wenn das wetter stimmt).
> Muss ja mein neues schätzchen testen#6




klar mach mal !
bei soner kurzen Anfahrt lohnen ja auch nur mal ein paar Stunden .... viel Glück mit den Silberlingen !!! #6


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Mal sehen was das Wetter sagt.
Bis jetzt nicht so dolle#d


----------



## HD4ever (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

meine beiden neuen Spielzeuge sind da !!! :m :k
heute abend anschauben und morgen dann los !!!! |bla:
Wetter- und Windvorhersagen sagen für morgen 2-3 aus W an...
extra Urlaub genommen um wieder mal raus zu kommen ..... |rolleyes


----------



## ostseeangler27 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

coole dinger#6 !

zur zeit ist heftiger wind bei uns! zu viel zum Bootsangeln


----------



## SteinbitIII (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Moin Jungs!!!
Wie jetzt, keiner kann mehr;+ ?????
Ne, kein Problem, dann machen wir das halt ein anderes Wochenende. Müssen mal gucken, wann das passt. Ingo, Fischimeers und ich wollen auf jeden Fall los, wenn das Wetter nicht einen Strich macht, sieht echt nicht doll aus im Moment.....
Gruß,Steini!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> So Wir sind zurück!!
> vorab es war echt kalt auf der Förde,und extremes hochwasser,wer egernsund kennt wird es auf den bildern erkennen.
> Jede menge watangler die vereinzelnt mefos zogen!
> Die Förde ist zugeschis... mit Fischernetzen so das die Hotspots nicht befischt werden konnten!
> Basti zog einen hammer Leo von 73cm und ca. 4-4,5kg auf Dorschfliege und ich hatte nen ca. 50er auf nen grossen Blinker!


 

und nun das Video des Drills :m unten auf unserer seite!!#6


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Schöner Drill Jungs, klasse :vik:


----------



## Lengangler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



HD4ever schrieb:


> meine beiden neuen Spielzeuge sind da !!! :m :k
> heute abend anschauben und morgen dann los !!!! |bla:
> Wetter- und Windvorhersagen sagen für morgen 2-3 aus W an...
> extra Urlaub genommen um wieder mal raus zu kommen ..... |rolleyes


 


_*Du hast alles richtig gemacht....*_


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Moin!

Sind die Jungs heute los?
Oh man in ner Stunde muss ich los so ein ärger....


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Lengangler schrieb:


> _*Du hast alles richtig gemacht....*_



im nachhinein die allerbesten abgebummelten Überstunden forever ... 
falls irgendjmd unterwegs sein sollte viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> und nun das Video des Drills :m unten auf unserer seite!!#6




cooles Video !!! #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

@ ostsee7

Wirklich schöne Videos #6 , und auch eine tolle Web-Seite, die ihr da habt! #6  |wavey:


----------



## NOK Angler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sind die Jungs heute los?


 
Bin heute mit Kim nen halben Tag vor Egernsund draußen gewesen. Kim konnte rechts schnell 65cm Silber verhaften , bei mir dauerte es etwas länger , und wurd auch "nur" ein 50er Dorsch.

Hatten um 14.20 Uhr denn schon wieder ausgeslippt , ich war müde und kim hatte keinen lust mehr.


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ja, und morgen kommt sie auf den Tisch:vik:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Petri Kim und Basti! Bilder Bilder Bilder!!!!!!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

ach ja und wer mich beim nächsten mal nach ner Nachtschicht aus dem#u   Bett klingelt wird ERWÜRGT |motz: |smash: gell Basti|supergri


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hier ist der Silberpfeil


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Silberpfeil



|schild-g .... astreiner Fang !!!!  #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Sauber sehr schön!!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Hat ja mit dem Ostseesilber geklappt. #6 
Nur wie kann man danach keine Lust mehr haben und nach einem 50-er Dorsch müde sein? ;+   :q  #6 
Weiterhin viel Petri Heil! #6  #h


----------



## Lengangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Bin heute mit Kim nen halben Tag vor Egernsund draußen gewesen. Kim konnte rechts schnell 65cm Silber verhaften , bei mir dauerte es etwas länger , und wurd auch "nur" ein 50er Dorsch.
> 
> Hatten um 14.20 Uhr denn schon wieder ausgeslippt , ich war müde und kim hatte keinen lust mehr.


 

wie jetzt? Müde und keine Lust mehr???

"Schlafen kannst Du wenn Du alt bist":q 

Schöne Forelle die Du da hattest Kim, da darf auch ruhig mal gegrinst werden auf dem Foto!!#h


----------



## SteinbitIII (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Bin heute mit Kim nen halben Tag vor Egernsund draußen gewesen. Kim konnte rechts schnell 65cm Silber verhaften , bei mir dauerte es etwas länger , und wurd auch "nur" ein 50er Dorsch.
> 
> Hatten um 14.20 Uhr denn schon wieder ausgeslippt , ich war müde und kim hatte keinen lust mehr.


 
Glückwunsch Jungs zu den Fischen, 65er Forelle ist auf jeden Fall ja was  !

@ NOK Angler-was ist denn nun los? Ich glaub Du musst Dein logo mal ändern, weil "schlafen kannst Du, wenn Du alt bist"...

Gruß, Steinbit!#h


----------



## NOK Angler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

naja , irgendwann haut es auch mich mal um. hatte da die ganze woche schon wenig schlaf bekommen.


----------



## SteinbitIII (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Es sei Dir verziehen !


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

ja so is das mit den jungen Kerlen ......   :q   :m


----------



## Torsk1 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ich würd ja mal auch sagen, das der Wind nicht grad abgeflaut hatte, sondern eher mehr wurde und es keinen Spaß mehr machte nur noch gegen an zu lenken, da mein Boot überhaupt kein Tiefgang hat.
Es fing nehmlich langsam an das sich die Ruten verhedderten.

Mal sehen Samstag vieleicht nochmal los, Wetter sagt 3 Ost


----------



## Torsk1 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Schöne Forelle die Du da hattest Kim, da darf auch ruhig mal gegrinst werden auf dem Foto!!#h


 

Ich werde mir das nächste mal Mühe geben


----------



## Torsk1 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Was sagt ihr mal zu einen neuen Termin?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

also im februar könnte ich nur am 16 oder 18. meine schichten liegen diesen monat sehr bescheiden was we´s angeht !
aber der NOK kann ja Pokalvergabe machen!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Schaun ma mal je nach Wetter. Tendiere sehr zur ersten
Märzwoche, da ich da eh fürn langes Wochenende nach SH fahren wollte.


----------



## Torsk1 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Sebastian und ich waren heute im Alsensund, weil an einen anderen Platz heute nicht zu denken war.
Resultat:
3 Dorsche, größter ca65cm, wurden aber alle realist , weil wir auf Silberbarren aus waren.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

geiles Echolot hast du da am Start !!!!
was ist das denn für eines ?


----------



## Torsk1 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Lowrance LCX 25c:l


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

sieht echt top aus !
son Teil wird meine nächste größere Anschaffung sein ... mal sehen wann |uhoh:


----------



## Torsk1 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*

Ich hab das auch nur, weil ich es für das Geld nicht liegenlassen konnte


----------



## Torsk1 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour auf der Fl-Förde*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Schaun ma mal je nach Wetter. Tendiere sehr zur ersten
> Märzwoche.


 
Hört sich gut an#6


----------

